# Mathews Jewel



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice bow , congrats !


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new bow!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice bow, I love mine too!


----------



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice bow, glad you like it!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I love that IQ sight!!
Nice looking bow too.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice bow i love love mine!


----------



## geekgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CMONEY22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking good! I love my jewel to!!!


----------



## foam-huntress (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome!! I love mine too!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

misshuntressKT3 said:


> Nice bow i love love mine!
> View attachment 1318931


Good shot


----------



## toxophilus84 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi, 

What is the weight range adjustment on these bows? I noticed in your tag line that it states 55lb bow; does that mean you can adust it from 45-55 lbs with 55 being the max? Looking for more info as I'd like to get one for my wife. 

thx, R Silva


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

In love with my Jewel as well!! Nice choice!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Officially, it is 10 lbs adjustment. So, 55# would be 45-55#. Some bows will go slightly higher than the max. Unoffically, you can set DW lower than 45#.

This year, I switched from RH to LH and bought a Jewel 55#. With RH, I pulled 52.5#. Despite working on my left side, I could not pull 45# when I bought the Jewel 55#. 

The shop dropped the 55# Jewel down to 41#. I asked if this was safe and they said yes. I don't know if they were truthful or not. I started at 41# 04/01. I was only below 45# for one month. I did not experience any issues, but I don't think I would be comfortable staying below the official low mark for very long.

Most of the higher end bows are 10lbs adjustments. Beginner bows like the Diamond Razor Edge have a larger DW range.

Try going to pro archery shops and have her try different bows, esp the Jewel. I can't pull the same DW on all bows. It depends on the bow's draw cycle.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm loving my Jewel as well!  It is a 45-55#. The number on the limb is the max poundage from the factory. They range in 10# increments, but can usually go a few pounds over or under. The Jewel is a great bow, but there are many other great choices. I suggest getting her to try as many bows as possible and letting her choose the bow.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice bow. Congrats getting something new to replace something you really liked is always scary. When it turns out good thats cool!!!

CG


----------



## sleeve28 (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad you love it!! Did you try any others before buying the jewel? I have had my eye on the strothers Hope for my wife as well as the jewel and passion... according to the numbers the hope gives her the best performance..... 297fps 60lbs 25.5 draw? she currantly has a chaos which is maxed out at 53lbs which she about rips the limbs off of, she has shot 62lbs in the past sooooo any thoughts?


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

This year, I switched from RH to LH and bought a Jewel 55#. With RH, I pulled 52.5#. Despite working on my left side, I could not pull 45# when I bought the Jewel 55#.

Curious as to why you switch hands/eyes?


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Love my Jewel but I agree to try different bows and manufacturers to find the perfect bow for her. I love the draw, can shoot numerous arrows without getting tired and it shoots great. I know performance is important but most women seem to be more interested in how it feels when we shoot it.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

3girls&ajewel said:


> Curious as to why you switch hands/eyes?


I knew 2.5 years ago when I first took up archery that I was left eye dominant. However, I am right handed. I tried both LH and RH, but I could not get comfortable LH. I choked and did not have the guts to take the leap of faith that I could do LH.

Fast forward to this year when I was upgrading bows. I decided to try LH. I have struggled to increase DW LH. I got to 50# this summer, but had to drop back to 46# because my shoulders were having trouble. I am at 52.5# with my old RH bow which is a soft cam and the Jewel LH is a hard cam. I still shoot my RH bow to keep my muscles balanced and my RH bow is my backup bow.

In the end, due to a weak right eye, I need to close my right eye to shoot LH because otherwise I see double. I was hoping switching to LH that I could keep both eyes open which I could not do RH. Also, I am having trouble with my right (bow) arm elbow shooting LH. Jury is still out if I did the right thing in switching.


----------



## sleeve28 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had a few kids and ladies that came into my bow shop that had the same problem with eye dominance. I simply suggested that they shoot with an eye patch due to they would open the dominate eye from time to time and miss everything but the barn doors.
Though not as fun to shoot like Captain Ahab it does fix the problem, I saw a pro baseball pitcher on a huntin show doing the very same thing. I went and picked up a few from walmart to keep on the shelf. just had them tip it up when not shooting...


----------



## LarryD (Jan 16, 2005)

sleeve28 said:


> Glad you love it!! Did you try any others before buying the jewel? I have had my eye on the strothers Hope for my wife as well as the jewel and passion... according to the numbers the hope gives her the best performance..... 297fps 60lbs 25.5 draw? she currantly has a chaos which is maxed out at 53lbs which she about rips the limbs off of, she has shot 62lbs in the past sooooo any thoughts?


Have her try the PSE Stilletto she will get better perforance than the Hope. I tried the Hope and could only get 279 out of it maxed. I compared a Stiletto shooting the same arrow but at 25.5dl but 50# maxed and got 275 fps. The Hope is smooth and quiet though.


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats on your new Jewel! I absolutely LOVE mine.


----------



## sleeve28 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks LarryD I will give it a look see though she says she is not really looking to do another PSE. I think she is just jealous of all the mathews ladies.... I shoot an old Reezen 6.5 and still love it 323fps @ 65lbs and a 413gr. arrow. (30in draw does help though)


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I switched from RH to LH due to eye dominance. My right eye fatigued and would begin twitching to the point I couldn't shoot. Jumped and purchased a LH Heli-m and have been very happy. I still begin my shot with my right eye closed, but can open it after I have focused my left eye on the target.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

My sweetie at the last 3D Shoot of the year. She _LOVES_ her Jewel. She's hoping to get a shot at something other than a target before too long. She's pretty much hooked on Mathews stuff but did finally agree to let me order her a New Breed Lycan with the black riser & Muddygirl limbs. She's pretty excited and can't wait to get it. I'll post up pics for you ladies whenever it arrives. Happy hunting!!

Dawg


----------

